
Ongoing Meow attack has nuked 1k databases without telling anyone why - tech-historian
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/07/more-than-1000-databases-have-been-nuked-by-mystery-meow-attack/
======
chrisandchris
> “I think that in most [of the latter] cases, malicious actors behind the
> attacks do it just for fun, [...]

I agree. I don‘t see any deeper sense in purging unsecured databases on the
web. I think leaving a database wide open in the web just calls for such
actions...

~~~
heavenlyblue
To be fair, that should be an effective way of making the problem of data
privacy a problem of the companies leaving their databases open.

